# R35 wheels



## Ste1 (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi all, i am after some different wheels for my CBA R35. Just wondering if anyone has some they would like to sell? Not too fussed if they need a refurb but they must be straight, no buckles 
Thanks, ste 
07714203554


----------

